# Polyurethane Sheen Question



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

I have a prefinished red oak floor. I fixed a couple of squeak spots with countersunk trim head screws. I filled the holes with a color matched putty. The floor sheen is semi gloss. I have a can of high gloss poly. My understanding is that flattening agents are added to take the original high gloss to semi gloss and more flattening agent added to get to matte gloss. Anybody know what the flattening agent is? I would like to flatten the high gloss stuff I have instead of having to buy a full can of semi gloss.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Jim; you should be able to buy a pint can. Buy the time you locate and buy flattening compound, you might as well have just bought the smaller can of semi-gloss.
Try an automotive paint supply store...
http://www.automotivepaintandequipment.com/pdf/onechoice/OC-7_SLV4985_Universal Flattening Agent.pdf


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

DaninVan said:


> Jim; you should be able to buy a pint can. Buy the time you locate and buy flattening compound, you might as well have just bought the smaller can of semi-gloss.
> Try an automotive paint supply store...
> http://www.automotivepaintandequipment.com/pdf/onechoice/OC-7_SLV4985_Universal Flattening Agent.pdf


I'll look for a pint can.
Thank You


----------

